# [H] NEW Manticore [W] Peace on Earth or IG Stuff



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't need 3 manitcores, looking for something IG ish open to offers. I REALLLLY want a Baneblade and can supplement the manticore with cold hard cash or PayPal.


----------

